# Striking LED Headlamps for new Audi R18 Sports Prototype Draw Inspiration from Historic Brand Logo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Striking illuminations may be the norm at this time of year, but as the spectacular light clusters marking out the latest Audi sports car ably demonstrate, distinctiveness is for life and not just for Christmas where Vorsprung durch Technik is concerned. 

The uniquely shaped LED daytime running lights belong to the Audi R18, the all-new sports prototype created to campaign in the Le Mans 24 Hours marathon in 2011, and to hopefully secure the brand its tenth victory in the gruelling endurance classic. Their design isn’t simply a flight of fancy by Audi light designers – each light forms the shape of a “1”, which is intended to inspire associations with one of the first iterations of the Audi brand logo dating back to 1922. 

* Full Story *


----------

